
Show HN: Instaaa 2.0 – Promote your business everywhere with a single click - ryaheybourn
https://www.instaaa.com
======
jamdav16
Why can't I just spend an hour or two submitting to the sites you do but
manually? You publicly show each site and the submission/email method [1]. I
guess some people pay for convenience.

Best of luck!

[1]
[https://airtable.com/shrMUmvnpTjsY1nCD/tbldp8gpsL9h86C5R/viw...](https://airtable.com/shrMUmvnpTjsY1nCD/tbldp8gpsL9h86C5R/viwP5PKpycJrJg4ev)

~~~
ryaheybourn
Our list is public so you can do this. Correct - people are paying us to
handle the hard work so they can focus on other things.

------
ryaheybourn
Hey everyone!

I launched Instaaa 7 months ago with the hope to provide businesses with a
quick, inexpensive and easy way to get in front of potential customers. Over
1,000 users later, I'm starting to finish work on version 2.0.

This new iteration includes site improvements, an Intercom messenger for
support and a refreshed directory list which is now categorised and updated
for every business.

I'm around today to answer any questions you all may have. You can explore the
new Instaaa at www.instaaa.com.

~~~
mromanuk
Interesting service! In your FAQ: How long does it take?, you have a typo:
"can sometmes take a week."

------
codegeek
"so you don't have to"

I will remove this phrase. As a business, you always have to do your own
promotion so this comes off as a bit patronizing or even arrogant.

------
wingerlang
The past submission example is not very good. There are no screenshots in it.
Also, if you're emailing people you could just BCC the guy who ordered the
package.

